# I Need wiring help!!



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a digital cable box (Comcast) with HDMI jack, a dvd/vhs unit with HDMI jack, and a Sharp SD-SP-10 2.1 sound system with optic inputs. If I hook the cable box to the tv with HDMI, and the dvd unit to the tv with hdmi (tv has two hdmi inputs) and connect the optic jacks on both units to the spaker system, would this work? I have a Samsung HD LCD tv and don't want to lose the picture quality. I bought the Sharp because I can't wire rear speakers in this room.

I'm new to this technology and the wiring confuses me. Help!:hissyfit:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this from Pro Audio to Home Theater.

I don't see any reason why your suggested wiring would not work. I assume when you state that you are going to connect the optical outputs to the speaker system that you actually mean to the receiver.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Assuming that the Comcast set top box and also the DVD player both output audio from their optical jack while their HDMI jack is active, then yes it would work.

I also see from a quick look at a few Samsung LCD TV's that they all seem to have 2 HDMI inputs and 1 optical output. I would presume that the audio is routed to this optical output irregardless of input selection on the TV, and as such would be a good route to connect a single optical cable from the LCD to the Sharps optical input. That way, you wouldn't have to do any switching on the Sharp.

brucek


----------

